# 2007 yamaha 20hp four stroke elec start for sale



## cullennn (Feb 26, 2010)

2007 yamaha 20hp four stroke electric start, serviced in December 09' low hours great motor good condition cleaned and rinsed off after every use, includeds 12volt and 3/4 quart of four stroke oil. Have title MUST SELL $2000 or obo, contact at [email protected] or call at 772-2330156, thanks . Cullen ;D


----------

